# Historical Connection between Zenith and Movado



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

This is probably an eye-roller question to the old hands here. What was the historical connection between Zenith and Movado? I'm thinking of the 1970s Datrons with 3019 movements that come up every now and again. I looked for a thread to enlighten me but did not find it.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Zenith and Movado collaborated beteen 1969 and 1984. Mondia was also in on the deal. As part of that, Movado was allowed to use the Cal. 3019 ("El Primero") as well as some of the Cal. 25X2 series and Zenith was allowed to use the Movado Cals. 405 and 408 (not to be confused with the EP Cal. 405 flyback version of the nineties) as well as the Nathan Horwitt design for the "museum watch" (which they incorporated into their "Modern Art" range, named after the Museum of Modern Art where the design is displayed).

Due to this collaboration, people frequently claim that the EP was a joint development by Movado and Zenith. This doesn't make any sense since the collaboraton started only after the formal presentation of the "El Primero" on 10th of January 1969 and I have yet to see a shred of written/pictorial evidence to support this old chestnut!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Very many thanks. I had heard the same talk about development cooperation, but it didn't sit right.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Sep 23, 2008)

Old thread but it's worth to add some details.
Zenith and Movado not only cooperated.
They became a conglomerate under one ownership. Since 1969 until around 1981-84 you can find a lot of price tags and leaflets marked Zenith-Mondia-Movado Group. Mondia was likely added in 1970 as the cheapest youth brand.
Zenith used the Movado brand to sell the El Primero in America due to trade mark disputes with Zenith Electronics (the famous TV manufacturer) until Zenith Electronic bought a majority stake in Zenith Watches around 1971:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/who-zenith-watch-brand-3217794.html

This change can be noticed in US and Canadian magazine adverts showing the Zenith TV Surf El Primero with the well-known electrified Zenith Electronics logo.

The Zenith almost went bankrupt and Movado and Mondia divested from the conglomerate before or after 1981/84 when NAWC acquired Movado and Dixi took over Mondia:
https://movado.com/en/Heritage-1983.html
(Great article from the source explaining also the background history and rise to marketing fame of Piaget, Concord, Forum)

Zenith started manufacturing Rolex Daytona movements in the late 1980's and the end of the real Zenith ends around 1998-2000 when acquired by LVMH which revamped and elevated the brand into haute horology with millions in marketing.

Movado with NAWC still survives as an affordable $500 brand riding on the success of the Museum Watch by Horwitt. Out of the three sister companies Mondia has gone to obscurity and is a cheap quartz brand reusing their 1970's designs of the Mondia Moonstone selling below $100. It is owned since approx 2001 by an Italian company and Italy is the country where Mondia has always had a huge presence and nostalgia in society.
Once great brands have now gone different ways. That just shows that you can do anything via networking and marketing to elevate a brand into stardom for generations to come.


----------

